# How do you know if your right for the army?



## eez03 (14 Oct 2012)

I'm 18 years old 5'9 and pretty skinny I'm shy and quiet don't have a lot of confidence. no one in my family has ever served in the military and i'm not even sure if they would be happy if i decided to join. I have been thinking about joining the military (Canadian forces) for about a year. i would want to join as a full time vehicle technician. the reasons that i want to join are to serve my country feel a lot better about myself be proud of what i do and have an awesome experience. i can't really see me doing anything else. is this just a phase and are these the right reasons to join? i know that some people are just not cut out to be in the military. how do i know if i am? i don't want to join and have the disappointment of not making it through BMQ or find out that i don't like the life style. i know that the best thing to do is to find out for my self but if any one has advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JorgSlice (14 Oct 2012)

Then join, at 18 you don't need parental permission.

I was shy and such too. BMQ broke me out of my shell.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Oct 2012)

You are 18.  This question is not about the military, it is about being 18.

I was 18 once, in a galaxy far, far away.  

I have no regrets for (most) of the decisions I made at that age, whcih included deciding to answer the calling to serve.

Do it.  You have obviously thought about it, so get on with it.  Do this.  it is the start of the marvellous journey of adult life.


----------



## dimsum (14 Oct 2012)

No one knows if they're "cut out" for the military.  Hell, I didn't know until I was a few years in and realize that I didn't want to do anything else.  Take a risk and do it; if you don't finish BMQ, who cares?  At least you gave it your best shot.


----------



## Ciskman (14 Oct 2012)

My buddy and I had plans to apply at the same time when we were 18. I went to the recruiting center, he had doubts and stayed home. 15 years later he still says it was the biggest mistake of his life. As Dimsum said above, no one knows if they're cut out for the military until they try.


----------



## MMSS (14 Oct 2012)

As a 30 year old who is hoping to get the chance to go to St. Jean, I only wish that I had given it thought when I was 18.


----------



## Vanguard48 (14 Oct 2012)

eez03. Although I am not a member of the Forces (hope to be soon). All the advice I can offer you is this.

I was in the same situation at your age as well. I was skinny as a rake (still am) and kept to myself a lot of the time. I had to decide between a Military Co-op which was BMQ or a Hospitality trade. I questioned myself would I be tough enough to enroll in it? What use would I be? That's a lot of PT.

I made a bad mistake and regret it to this day that did not choose the military when I had the chance to get in. :facepalm: 

From what I have learned so far is that the Army can offer you everything and push you to limits that you never thought you had and in the end it gives you a supreme satisfaction, sense of confidence, and personal strength both mentally and physically. Your reasons are rightfully so for joining.

Even I myself still have the small doubts but I put them aside because you'll never know until you get to BMQ and if you give it your best and them some you will no doubt make it ontop and feel the best you have ever felt. A friend of mine in who's in the reserves once said to me "The jobs tough and at times demanding but it is all completely worth it in the end"

I hope this helped. Best of luck to you!


----------



## curious george (15 Oct 2012)

For any quiet, shy (skinny) types, I've just finished reading the most AMAZING book.  It's called, "Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking" by Susan Cain.  It happens to be a New York Times bestseller.  There's a reference in there about a military officer.  It talks about leadership, conviction about your life work, and loads of juicy stuff.  I highly recommend you pick up that book.  You'll find that you have different (but necessary) strengths than extroverts.  Sometimes introverts will go beyond their social comfort zone  - the key is if it's in line with their core personal project - and maybe, the military is it.


----------



## FJAG (15 Oct 2012)

Also a long time ago in galaxy far far away I joined the militia at 16 and went regular army at 19. 

You never really know what will work for you and what won't.

If I was in your shoes at this time here's how I would choose.

If I had other options - some job of interest lined up I would take it and at the same time join the reserves to see if the military was for me and make a decision maybe a year down the road or so.

If on the other hand I had no viable other option at this time, I'd go see the recruiters and try to go regular force right away. 

Make sure you know what your commitments will be. With the reserves you can quit in a heart beat and just turn your gear back in. Once in the regular force you will be required to stay after you decide to quit. Generally you sign a contract for a fixed term of service but last time I looked (unless you were in some special category) you'd be able to get your release after giving the CF six months notice.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## jeffb (15 Oct 2012)

I think the best piece of advice anyone gave me when I was starting out was that millions of people have been in the army before you and if you want to do it, you generally can. Being skinny has its advantages as well as its disadvantages. Yes, you probably lack a lot of strength but you are probably well suited to long distance running. In the army, at least in the combat arms, that is something that is well valued. 

If you really aren't sure, take a look at the photos of the guys who fought in the Second World War. Most of these guys were skinny rakes too (largely I suppose because of living through the Great Depression) and they performed amazing things. 

Bottom line, if you want to do it, go for it.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Oct 2012)

When I started out I was a puny, little kid  (the description of my High School Phys Ed teacher, and a bit of a dweeb.) I struggled through recruit training (BMQ and the army stuff) for about half the course. All of a sudden, the sun shone. I got it and led my recruit course. After that is was hard work and pain and misery, but I became pretty good at it. 

Do it!  Unless you try, you'll never know.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (15 Oct 2012)

As one person said look at WWII. 1 in 15 Canadians served and they would have had much worse conditions then than right now since human rights were invented  ;D I figure anyone can serve its just if there willing. In the end though its up to you.


----------

